# fixed vs float cleats



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Does riding with fixed cleats (no rotation) damage the knee if it is properly aligned?
What are advantages vs floating?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No-float problems*



steel515 said:


> Does riding with fixed cleats (no rotation) damage the knee if it is properly aligned? What are advantages vs floating?


It's not possible to say. Some people prefer a fixed cleat, some need float, and most people don't know because nearly all pedal/cleat systems are floating unless you request otherwise. If you do go with fixed cleats, alignment becomes much more critical, but they do not necessarily cause problems. It depends on your personal physical characteristics and bike setup.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree that it's mostly a matter of personal preference. If the cleats are properly aligned, you shouldn't have any problems. Personally, I prefer a little float. That way I can wiggle my feet a bit if I need to get comfy.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Alignment is the key*



steel515 said:


> Does riding with fixed cleats (no rotation) damage the knee if it is properly aligned?
> What are advantages vs floating?


Fixed cleats are fine if you have no biomechanical issues and/or if you take caution and care in setting them up. Most riders who use fixed cleats will say they feel more connected to the bike and can apply more power to the pedals. However, there are studies that have been done that indicate a floating pedal system does not reduce actual power output on the bike.

One advantage to having some float in a pedal system is that it greatly reduces the likelihood of a rider pulling out of a pedal due to slight twisting when sprinting or making a hard climbing effort. In theory, I could ride a fixed cleat and I have in the past, but I also know I am pre-disposed to a slight foot rotation when I stand to make a hard effort. If that rotation overcomes the retention of the cleat, then I will pop out and risk a crash.

Some fixed cleats are more fixed than others. Plastic cleats like Look or Shimano SPD-SL, even in fixed format will wear in quickly to have just a wee bit of float. Fixed cleats on Shimano SPD-R (now discontinued) have a much more rigid feeling of being fixed.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I prefer the connectness feel of no-float cleats. I have long feet and pedal with my heels in. Cleats with float will let my heels move over far enough that they'll hit the crank. The no-float cleats also need less of a twist to get unclipped (with SPD-SLs, different pedal systems are different). I've never come unclipped during a sprint or when climbing out of the saddle, on any clipless pedal system I've used. I almost always set the retention to the minimum.

I have bio-mechanical issues (like my ankles don't want to twist very far, which is why easy release is important to me) but none that cause me to want to rotate my feet when pedalling. That's what pedals with float help with. The other thing that float is good for is masking a poor job of setting up your cleats. You do need to take more care in setup when using no-float cleats but it's not hard to get it right.


----------



## jwindhall (Nov 8, 2006)

I gotta have float or my knees hurt almost instantly. I had lots of knee aches until I switched to eggs on my MTB and my RB.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

I ride fixed (Look black cleats) after an assessment by a knowledgable physical therapist, but as noted above it's really about what's best for you. For me, fixed cleats helped stablize the mechanics of my lower leg and solved some problems. You'll just have to try and see what works best for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

After nineteen years of using float with my clipless pedals ( I started cycling in 1987 and after two weeks of toeclips I went for a set of the Mavic pedals, then all versions of Time, Looks, Speedplay, Keywin and the list goes on!) and being sure that I needed it due to inefficient biomechanics, I think I am a convert to fixed cleats!!

For the last two weeks I have been riding shimano spd-sl pedals with the red cleats. I have the tension on the retaining clip backed off to the bare minimum which allows a tiny bit of movement of the red cleats when I am out of the saddle. Due to the superior design of these pedals and the fact that it is next to impossible to pull backwards out of them, which can happen with the Look design, I don't have to worry about accidental release.

I love these pedals so much, but I hated the lateral movement allowed with the yellow cleats - I am not talking about the six degrees of angular float, but the ability of the yellow cleat to slide left and right, changing the 'Q' measurement. I have been very careful and have made many adjustments and have employed some LeWedge shims to try and dial things in. I think I may have it (knock on wood). 


The difference in the feeling of power is phenomenal!! The studies may show no differences but it sure feels a lot more powerful and I do feel so much more connected to the pedals. Another benefit is that the fixed cleats have tidied up my out of the saddle efforts a good bit. With the movement allowed with float, my feet would be all over the pedals, with the knock on effect that I would be swinging the bike around like a maniac. Being fixed over the pedals leads me to stay more centered over the bike.

Moral of the story: If you can get fixed to work for you, don't hesitate. You will not look back. And I whole-heartedly recommend the spd-sl design with the red cleats. And check out their new design, set to come out early in the new year. A wider platform for greater lateral stability is the reason cited for the change. They will use the same cleats as the present spd-sl pedals - no change there. They look sweet!!

http://translate.google.com/transla...lange&hl=en&lr=&rls=DGUS,DGUS:2006-12,DGUS:en


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Its a good thing that there are plenty of options out there because we all have different needs. Im just coming back to cycling after 3 years and had used Speedplay X2 pedals from 99 to 03. I just tried some Speedplay Zeros for a week and hated them. The type of float it had just felt odd. Also the body of the pedal was just getting chipped away with every use. I just replaced them with a trusty pair of X2 pedals and could not be happier. I love the super easy entry and release. The crazy float has never bothered me and I am a very strong sprinter that pushes big gears.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

toyota said:


> Its a good thing that there are plenty of options out there because we all have different needs. I'm just coming back to cycling after 3 years and had used Speedplay X2 pedals from 99 to 03. I just tried some Speedplay Zeros for a week and hated them. The type of float it had just felt odd. Also the body of the pedal was just getting chipped away with every use. I just replaced them with a trusty pair of X2 pedals and could not be happier. I love the super easy entry and release. The crazy float has never bothered me and I am a very strong sprinter that pushes big gears.


I used x2s for years and switched a few seasons ago to zeros. I love the zeros, I reduce the amount of Float dramatically. I also find that the cleat assemblies need replacing far less often than those of the x2s. My suggestion generally to those wanting speedplays is to get the zeros. Then you can have as much or as little float as you prefer/need and you the maintenance is less of an issue,

BTW, I had a number of knee reconstructions and have done some significant damage to my menisci. Thus, I find some float preferable to none.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a former serious marathon runner with a mild knee issue.
After that I thankfully have no issues cycling with campy chorus with float. The bike has been a godsend. I just spin though with no hard sprints or climbs out of the saddle so I don't really know about hard stresses while riding. I think I could ride fixed cleats as my pedal stroke is fairly smooth and symmetrical but I can't imagine feeling more connected or powerful. Also I could see how it would be easier to unintentionally release. I'm a novice though so what the heck do I know.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*from a frivolous marathon runner with bad feet*

Look black cleats, no float, are way better for my feet than red cleats. I've tried the red ones each time I got a new set of pedals because they come with the pedals. Each time, my heels bother me when I run after a long ride. Luckily the cleats wear out pretty fast and I put black ones on so I can run and ride happilly. 

Curiously, clips and straps are the best system of all for my feet. I theorize that they allow the most up and down motion, but whatever it is, they're best for me.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

My wornout knees prefer Speedplay X series. My wife and I both ride X1's.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks.

I always had trouble with fixed. Problem solved with a bit of float.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Didn't toe clips have 0 degree float?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Toe clips*



samh said:


> Didn't toe clips have 0 degree float?


Only if you mounted your cleats to very stiff (modern) shoes. The shoes that were in use back in the toe clip days were MUCH more flexible, in both the soles and the uppers, than today's bike shoes.


----------

